# Transit Police Jurisdiction



## ryan57 (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone know the T-s jurisdiction for mv violations?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Anyone know why you posted this in the State Police forum ????????????


----------



## ryan57 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cause you guys know everything!:---)


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Anywhere the T runs, they have jurisdiction. So if you were anywhere in the Eastern half of Massachusetts, basically you're wrong, they are right. Just read the back of the ticket and follow the proper procedure to appeal it. I am sure the T cop can use the court time. Lemming. *


----------



## ryan57 (Mar 28, 2007)

Does it matter if he did not have pants on and was carrying a bottle of vodka.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

ryan57 said:


> Does it matter if he did not have pants on and was carrying a bottle of vodka.


*Not especially, but in your 'shroom induced state while driving, I am sure this is how it looked to you.* *Go crawl back under the rock you came from. Trollville is 2 doors down on the left.*


----------

